# Lire les .dmg sur macos 9



## yeman (22 Décembre 2001)

Quelqu'un connaitrait il un logiciel pour convertir un fichier .dmg en un fichier que je puisse voir sous mac os 9....
j'ai rien trouve sur versiontracker et cnet....
Mercid'avance.
PS: je précise que je ne peux pas installer macos X sur mon vieux mac....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















[21 décembre 2001 : message édité par yeman]


----------



## Bernard53 (23 Décembre 2001)

Et bien dans ce cas je crois qu'il va falloir oublier les .dmg   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations.


----------

